# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صحيفة دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*صحيفة دعوى استرداد ما دفع بغير حق
  انه فى يوم........ الموافق..-..-....الساعة ........  
بناء على طلب السيد/ ........ و مهنته ........ المقيم برقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........ و محله المختار مكتب الاستاذ ........ المحامى الكائن ........ 
 أنا ........ محضر محكمة ........ قد أنتقلت الى محل اقامة  :

*  1- السيد ........و مهنته ........ المقيم برقم ........ شارع ........ قسم ........ محافظة ........مخاطبا ........                                        *و أعلنته بالآتى** بموجب عقد مؤرخ ..-..-.... اشترى الطالب من المعلن اليه ........ لقاء ثمن قدره ........ جنيها تم الوفاء به بأكمله وفقا للمخالصات التى تضمنتها حافظة الطلب و اذ خالف المعلن اليه بنود العقد المتعلقة بـ ........ فقد أقام الطالب الدعوى رقم ........ لسنة ........ مدنى كلى ........ بطلب فسخ العقد فقضى له بذلك بجلسة ..-..-.... و أصبح الحكم نهائيا .
و لما كان المقرر قانونا أن حق المشترى فى استرداد الثمن من البائع فى حالة فسخ البيع يقوم على أساس استرداد ما دفع بغير حق , و قد أكدت المادة 182 من القانون المدنى هذا المعنى بنصها على أنه يصح استرداد غير المستحق اذا كان الوفاء قد تم تنفيذا لالتزام زال سببه بعد أن تحقق و هو ما ينطبق على حالة ما اذا نفذ أحد المتعاقدين التزامه فى عقد فسخ بعد ذلك .
و اذ تنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 185 من القانون المدنى على أنه اذا كان من تسلم غير المستحق سىء النية فانه يلتزم برد الفوائد من يوم الوفاء و كان الثابت من الحكم سالف البيان أن المعلن اليه هو الذى تسبب فى فسخ العقد لاخلاله بالتزاماته الواردة به و من ثم يكون سىء النية و يلتزم برد الثمن و فوائده من تاريخ القبض فى ..-..-.... حتى تمام السداد .
* *بناء عليه* * أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى تاريخه الى محل اقامة المعلن اليه وأعلنته بصورة من هذا و كلفته بالحضور أمام محكمة ........ الدائرة ........ بمقرها الكائن بشارع ........ و ذلك بجلستها المنعقدة علنا فى يوم ........ الموافق ..-..-.... الساعة ........ لسماع الحكم بالزامه بأن يرد للطالب مبلغ ........ جنيها و الفوائد القانونية بواقع ........ % من يوم الدفع فى..-..-....و حتى السداد مع المصاريف و مقابل أتعاب المحاماه و شمول الحكم بالنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة .
مع حفظ كافة الحقوق , ولأجل العلم ..*

----------

